# how did everyone install there carpet?



## jfetter20 (Mar 12, 2011)

ive seen several different styles and techniques on this site , but never any full detailed pictures of how they did it? is there anyone out there who documented the exact procedures that they used to cut and mount there carpeting?


----------



## catfishhunter (Mar 12, 2011)

used outdoor carpet glue and staples ( stainless) , seems to hold very good


----------



## Scottinva (Mar 12, 2011)

I installed my carpet on top of .060 aluminum. I used outdoor carpet glue and on the sides I wrapped it around and glued it underneath the floor also. On the ends of my floor sections I put .5 strips of aluminum over top to hold it down so the edges don't start raising up.

Scott


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 12, 2011)

outdoor glue and stainless staples for me also. i highly recommend buying an electric stapler though.mine was invaluable.


----------



## atuck593 (Mar 13, 2011)

Since this thread is about installing carpet I figured I would ask here to see if someone knew. I am just starting my mods but I intend to carpet the floor and decks when I get there. I have priced marine grade base model carpet from BPS, Cabelas, and even the Home Depot and it seems I will have to drop about $150 for a 6' wide by 20' long piece of carpet to cover a 14' boat. 
What would be the pros and cons of using maybe plain old outdoor carpet for a deck or patio. It seems to be a lot cheaper as well as water and mold resistant. Has anyone used this before?
If marine grade is the way to go is there a place where I could find it cheaper?


----------



## Hanr3 (Mar 13, 2011)

I used contact cement.


----------



## FishingBuds (Mar 13, 2011)

3M adhesive spray, staples and it was custom fitted, everyone's decks will be differant in sizes so we caan't give ya sizes, but we can give ya the basics. It will also depend if you plan on having removable decks?

The spray IMHO is the way to go, Im getting ready to use it again on my runners for the trailer rebuild im involved in now. stuff is quick and easy and it holds! 4 years and it has held up on my boat.

USE OUTSIDE CARPET atuc593


----------



## dixie_boysles (Mar 13, 2011)

X1000 on the contact cement


----------



## catfishhunter (Mar 13, 2011)

i just did my boat with the marine carpet from lowes , it was only $35 , my boat is a 1432 . i had cut 2 peices at 10' x 4' . used carpet glue for $ 7 , here is a pic ,




, hope that helps , also if you use staples you must use stainless


----------



## dixie_boysles (Mar 14, 2011)

dixie_boysles said:


> The reason I say get the contact cement is its an INSTANT stick. with the outdoor carpet adhesive sold in the flooring department you have to wait for it to set up. Its fine for if you are doing a porch or something. But when you are doing carpet on a boat and covering edges you want it INSTANT. Plus the contact cement sticks to anything! all you have to do is take some cheap paint brushes, and apply it to the item you are carpeting and the back of the carpet. let it tack up (5 mins) then place the item onto the carpet (*not the carpet onto the item*!). Once its down, there is no moving it. The contact cement helps prevent wrinkles. In my WHOLE boat, i dont have a SINGLE wrinkle. Not to sound egotistical, but my method is the BEST that I have seen.
> 
> 1) lay carpet upside down on really flat surface like garage floor or something.
> 
> ...



here is how mine came out:





















all you need is scissors and contact cement and cheap paint brushes


----------

